# Folding Backboard?



## res47cue (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone ever use a folding backboard?  What did you think of its quality?

Looking into purchasing the Iron Duck Ultra Spac-Sav Backboard, which is a plastic folding backboard, for a small compartment.  I was hoping to get some user feedback first though.

http://www.ironduck.com/products/immobilization/35940/


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 16, 2011)

One of the fire departments i operate alongside while on the ambulance uses these a lot. They are built just like the regular boards but they have a hinge. I personally use one piece boards at my FD and Ambulance company but, if we are dispatched to an accident and they already have the PT boarded we use it to transport for obvious reasons, I like them but prefer one piece boards because we have the space on all of our trucks for them. So yes if you need to save space I recommend buying one!


----------



## Jon (Jan 16, 2011)

They aren't bad - but it's harder to ship them back if they get lost to an urban trauma center.

Additionally, AFAIK, the board doesn't float, and doesn't work well in weird extrication roles, because it doesn't really "lock" open.


----------



## Medic One (Jan 20, 2011)

We have folding backboards in our fly cars. They are just as good as a regular backboard but can have issues deconning the hinge area from a bloody call. We rarely use them but at times we arrive before the transport unit and it is nice to have them on a board and just load in the car and go


----------

